# pkgdb and portupgrade messages



## MarcoB (Feb 4, 2011)

Recent portupgrade and pkgdb show some messages for gnome-icons-edge:


```
root@yokozuna:/usr/ports# pkgdb -FfO
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'x11-themes/gnome-icons-edge': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
Skip this for now? [yes] n
Browse CVSweb for the port's history? [no] 
Guessing... no idea.
Not in due form <category/portname>: 
Fixed. (-> x11-themes/gnome-icons-edge)
```


```
root@yokozuna:/usr/ports# portupgrade -a
** Port marked as IGNORE: www/chromium:
        is forbidden: several security vulnerabilities
** Port directory not found: x11-themes/gnome-icons-edge
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - www/chromium (marked as IGNORE)
        - x11-themes/gnome-icons-edge (port directory error)
```

Pkgdb says it has fixed something but it has actually not. The message from portupgrade is correct: gnome-icons-edge doesn't exist anymore. How do I delete gnome-icons-edge from the pkgdb since *pkgdb -FfO* doesn't fix anything?

Marco


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11-themes/gnome-icons-edge/Attic/Makefile shows what happened.

The port was removed.  Unless you're using that theme, you can delete the package entirely.  Don't know what pkgdb "fixed".


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 4, 2011)

But the package cannot be deleted because the directory isn't there anymore.

```
root@yokozuna:/usr/ports# pkg_delete gnome-icons-edge
pkg_delete: no such package 'gnome-icons-edge' installed
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2011)

[cmd=]pkg_delete -f gnome-icons-edge\*[/cmd]
[cmd=]rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db[/cmd]
[cmd=]pkgdb -u[/cmd]


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, this worked. Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2011)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> But the package cannot be deleted because the directory isn't there anymore.
> 
> ```
> root@yokozuna:/usr/ports# pkg_delete gnome-icons-edge
> ...



pkg_delete requires the exact package name.  You can use an escaped wildcard like DD shows, or you can use pkg_info(1) to show the full package name:
`% pkg_info -Ix gnome-icons-edge`


----------

